# vacstc spring 2005?



## vadeanu (2 May 2005)

Anyone here that played in the pipes and drums band in spring 2005, or on the weekend of april 29 - may 1st? Does anyone have any pictures from these two events? Thanks.


----------



## Buschgirl427 (5 May 2006)

hey vadeneau. how is it going? Long time no talk.


----------



## nrichards (10 May 2006)

BUSCH!
I remember you.
It's OCdt (Regs) Richards, but you knew me as WO (Cadets) Richards.  What a great summer we all had - all of those Bush jokes, what great times.


----------



## Buschgirl427 (10 May 2006)

Yes, yes, I can't forget last summer and all those Busch jokes. This summer however, is going to be interesting.


----------



## sgtsollazzo (19 May 2006)

i was vactsc 2006 cl p and d anyone else here?


----------

